# I found out what was making that noise...



## SWillis (Dec 4, 2013)

I posted this when I bought the blower: http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...ns-sno-thro-924038-intermittant-clanging.html

After I fixed what I thought was making the noise, it didn't go away. I tried using a long screwdriver to my ear to locate it, but could not. It didn't sound like what I thought a rod knocking would sound like. I guess some of you have seen this before...



Well, a couple weeks ago, I had just finished clearing the snow, parked it in front of the garage, reached down to shut the gas off, heard a loud CLUNK! and then all was quiet. The shaft would turn freely back and forth about a revolution, so I figured it had broke the crank. I tore it apart and found that to be the case.

The machine seemed to have been maintained well. I figure someone ran it low on oil at some point and the shop had told them the problem and they put it up for sale.

I thought about repowering w/a Predator, but couldn't get myself to put a Chicom motor on this fine American machine. Besides, this one has lasted 35 years and has electric start! Maybe I can get a few more years out of her.

So, I ordered parts, took it apart (everything came apart fairly easily), took the case to work and a welder took care of the crack and I rebuilt it. When I cleaned it up, everything else looked good. Got it up and running today. It had warmed up here and the snow that was packed on my driveway was melting and turning to slush, so I gave it a workout on it. It clogged up a few times, but passed the test.

I must say, it was nice working on something where all I had to use was standard wrenches; none of that Commie metric stuff!


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

Very nice job. Did you have to clean any aluminum off of the crank?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I like my Troy and it cuts through the snow well but there is a difference in how it "feels" to work on it with the SUB-365 engine and working on one of the Craftsmans with a Tec. The Troy just feels marginal. It's just enough to get the job done and no more.

That blower deserved a good engine and I'm glad you went a step further than most and rebuilt yours rather than go with the predator. That said today is a new sale period and the 6.5 is on sale at Harbor Freight $99 and I have a tiller that needs an engine. Bought it without one. I'm sure tempted 

Wish I could find one in the paper in that shape.
SWillis machine below.


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Glad you got her up and running again. Low oil is generally the culprit...or over revving them. Hope you get good service out of her now. MH


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

Nice job!!!! And a beautiful machine. It always feels good to have major surgery come out well.


----------



## SWillis (Dec 4, 2013)

scipper77 said:


> Very nice job. Did you have to clean any aluminum off of the crank?


Yes, cleaned the worse off with fine emery cloth, then it polished up real nice with crocus cloth.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Congratulations. It's great to see that your hard work and determination payed off!


----------



## SWillis (Dec 4, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Wish I could find one in the paper in that shape.


I'm sure they are much harder to find in good shape in your area as they are normally used much more.


----------



## mtd1024 (Feb 2, 2014)

SWillis said:


> I posted this when I bought the blower: http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...ns-sno-thro-924038-intermittant-clanging.html
> 
> After I fixed what I thought was making the noise, it didn't go away. I tried using a long screwdriver to my ear to locate it, but could not. It didn't sound like what I thought a rod knocking would sound like. I guess some of you have seen this before...
> 
> ...


Nice job. 

Did u have a billet rod machined at your work or a local machine shop?


----------



## SWillis (Dec 4, 2013)

mtd1024 said:


> Nice job.
> 
> Did u have a billet rod machined at your work or a local machine shop?


Thanks. No, I bought a rebuild kit off of ebay.


----------



## mtd1024 (Feb 2, 2014)

I am interested in getting one for my 10hp. Would u have a link to the auction for the kit? Thank You


----------



## SWillis (Dec 4, 2013)

mtd1024 said:


> I am interested in getting one for my 10hp. Would u have a link to the auction for the kit? Thank You


Here's the link to his items, you can also go to his store. I don't know if he has a kit for yours, but it looks like he carries a lot.

bakt4kids | eBay

HTH, Stan


----------



## jfl1960 (Jan 21, 2017)

Just curious, the noise you were hearing was it a ticking that sounds like it's in the top end, I have done the same as you, listened to the motor by putting my ear to a large screwdriver then to the output shaft while the engine is running but heard nothing there that I could identify as a knock or not normal sound for a bottom end, but when I put it on the head above the valve area I can hear it ticking like a valve train noise, the ticking gets louder as it warms up and can be heard over the engine noise, when first started there is almost no ticking heard at all, just the normal Tecumseh noises I am used to. I have verified my valve gap at .010 in both intake and exhaust which is what Tecumseh calls (.008-.012in.) for the HM100 I have, any thoughts would be appreciated. BTW I had the front cover off and the internals all out to inspect, the crank looked good as did the rod and piston, no play at wrist pin to piston that I could feel, also I could not feel any play after assembling the rod to the crank and torquing on the rod cap to 210 in lb, felt no play in the crank to the casing other than acceptable end play in crank movement front to back, cannot figure this out, runs great but the noise is more of a ticking than a knock that I am familiar with on motorcycle and car engines, and it gets loused as the motor warms up. Don't want to throw a rod. new oil used 5W30 with 1 oz lucas oil treatment added.


----------



## merdody1 (Jan 30, 2017)

Oh man, my 79 Ariens is making a clanging sound too. I might need to stop and see my old pal Jayzauto1 for his trained ear to listen to my engine.


----------



## 524SWE (Jan 20, 2017)

SWillis said:


> Here's the link to his items, you can also go to his store. I don't know if he has a kit for yours, but it looks like he carries a lot.
> 
> bakt4kids | eBay
> 
> HTH, Stan


thanks for the link, looks like he's got it all covered. I noticed he says most of his Tecumseh parts are "aftermarket" or "unbranded", it would be interesting to know where they were made.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I just finished an HM80 last week.....instead of welding I experimented with JB weld and it worked out great. 30 plus for the rod and 15 in gaskets. Oh and I had to go to Sears and buy a new torque wrench in inch pounds. Mine was 75 years old and the dial was so yellowed I couldn't see the needle!


----------



## TimToolMan (Feb 9, 2017)

Good job!


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

Congrats S/W....There's no greater feeling than saving that "Old Iron" and the rebuilding process. It's good for another 20 years, with care and maintenance. Those are classic machines and a wise investment. GLuck, Jay

And that "Ticking Noise" is the detonator....Fuse is Lit waiting for the explosion. Best to order the parts BEFORE the Block becomes "Ventilated"!!!!!


----------

